# Smear free glass??



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

I've always had issues cleaning glass, have tried various different sprays, just finished a megs one and now got an AG, but still the same problem. Looks perfectly clean and smear free when I'm cleaning it, but once driving and the sun gets on it there's smears everywhere. Would a glass polish be better? Any other suggestions?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The only glass polish that ive used with zero smears is lusso glass polish,very easy to use,no smears at all,really perfect product.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Try the Dodo clearly menthol glass cleaner along with one of their glass cleaning clothes, works for me.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

What types of cloths/microfiber you using? I have found that if you use any type of detergent when you wash them thats what causes it


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

are you using demon shine ? as i found probs after i used that on the car then cleaned the windows with ag glass polish.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

also good old fashioned newspaper wiped over the windows after works wonders.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

if normal cleaners aren't doing the job a polish would be the next step. if you can find any at the local supermarkets try barkeepers friend. it's really cheap and is absolutely fantastic.

also...make sure the smears aren't on the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Geetarman said:


> Try the Dodo clearly menthol glass cleaner along with one of their glass cleaning clothes, works for me.


+1 for Dodo Clearly Menthol. :thumb:
Always struggled to find one that didn't leave smears. This stuff is excellent, have even started using it in the house.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes. And Yes. To Ross above. BKF is great stuff. And the tip about looking at the inside of the screen is important.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I've found AG Glass Polish or Greased Lightening to be the best for smear free results. Greased Lightening is a fantastic glass cleaner, infact thats all i use it for.


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

geetarman said:


> try the dodo clearly menthol glass cleaner along with one of their glass cleaning clothes, works for me.


+1 :d


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

I used Autoglym glass polish inside and out. Very shiny windows, even beads up quite a bit in the rain but it does still smear a bit with the wipers on. Very annoyingly, the wiper blades now squeak like retarded hamsters now though.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

This time round I was using paper towel. Have tried mf cloths too in the past. Did the inside and out so it's probably smeared on both! Going to try giving them a rub with a clean cloth and no spray and see if that gets rid of the smears. Cheers for the tips, somebody else mentioned newspaper too, will try that aswell.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

geetarman said:


> try the dodo clearly menthol glass cleaner along with one of their glass cleaning clothes, works for me.


this!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

use swarfega on the outside and rub well in and wash off


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

J R M said:


> I used Autoglym glass polish inside and out. Very shiny windows, even beads up quite a bit in the rain but it does still smear a bit with the wipers on. Very annoyingly, the wiper blades now squeak like retarded hamsters now though.


Which cloth do you use?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I used to have the same problem and found it was down to the cloth i was using. I now use AG fast glass, conservatively, then buff over with a completely clean micro fibre to finish inside and out. Seems to work!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use AG Fast Glass or BKF with a DJ Mint Merkin which leaves me smear free glass. As mentioned get a good cloth such as the DJ Mint Merkin as it does make a big difference.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

why not use just neat ipa ??


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

craigblues said:


> J R M said:
> 
> 
> > I used Autoglym glass polish inside and out. Very shiny windows, even beads up quite a bit in the rain but it does still smear a bit with the wipers on. Very annoyingly, the wiper blades now squeak like retarded hamsters now though.
> ...


I used autoglym perfect polishing cloths


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just bought the dodo glass cloth, highly reccomended as it has a bit more 'bite' than other cloths.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

I red mist all my glass after every wash, 100% smear free. The inside is a ball ache though. I have a MF in my car so if I spot any smears I can just buff them off


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

dohc-vtec said:


> What types of cloths/microfiber you using? I have found that if you use any type of detergent when you wash them thats what causes it


This is why I use the extra rinse cycle twice on my washing machine when washing cloths..

A spritz of pure water often helps with smearing, also very good at removing any residue from glass sealants..

I love megs glass cleaner, very seldom do I get smearing. Astonish glass cleaner is also very good, but stinks..


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Try invisible glass works great I just use cotton toweling cloths works great!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

For smear free glass, here are a couple of tips...

1. Get a good quality window waffle microfiber towel (Dodo-Juice is my choice at the mo...), maintain it with a good microfiber detergent, and let it air dry when damp. This is the secret to streak free glass, no matter what product you use. They don't lint, and soak up product very efficiently. 

2. On exterior glass, a proper drying technique with a good quality pH neutral shampoo is usually all you need. If you really want to, you can use something like Dodo-Juice Red Mist (Unless you are already using a glass sealant.) to introduce some water beading and sheeting at speeds of 35 MPH and over. If you have a glass sealant on, and still get streaking after a wash, follow the instructions for option (A) or (B) on interior glass.

3. On the inside you have three options: 

(A) Use a good glass cleaner like Dodo-Juice Clearly Menthol (Don't try to use too much, just a couple spritzes is all you need.), or make your own using a 25-50% dilution of IPA, distilled water, and a dash of ONR. I can attest that the latter works exceedingly well. I tried Stoners Invisible Glass, and was patently not impressed. Try to do this once a week, as interior plastics and protectants have a tendency to out-gas and leave a film on the glass. 

(B) If you are still struggling with purpose-designed glass cleaners, I find that manufacturer diluted QD's can work very well. They use distilled water, which flashes without leaving any spotting on the glass. I used Griot's Garage Speed Shine when I first started detailing as I found it easier to work with than glass cleaner. Since then I have not felt the need to use glass cleaner on exterior glass, and my own blend glass cleaner blend on the interior.

(C) Apply Car-Lack68 NSC/Klasse AIO/J-W Prime on the glass, and buff it off with a short-pile microfiber. This is a little trick I learned from a detailer in the USA, and it works very well! It deep-cleans the glass, completely prevents streaking for even the most ham-fisted, and leaves behind a thin film of optically clear protection that prevents the plasticizer film from building up as quickly. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Using less product and a clean mf is a good starting point.
I use one spray and get in and out on both sides.Then one more spray for inside and out on the windscreen and rear.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I had this problem so had a look on youtube and followed the 'boxing in' method, I use AG fast glass, a folded MF spray sparingly onto the window, wipe a box around the border then fill the box in, turn the MF over and repeat. works fine for me and cheaper glass cleaners (even the foam ones in the cans) give me good results  hope this helps


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

I think I may have been using too much product. Have since done another car with much less and it seems to be better, although apparently it went very smeary when it rained and wipers were used. This may however have been down to dirt on the wipers/windscreen being smeared across it rather than the product itself as it was a good week or so of constant use before the wipers were used.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

3M glass cleaner is good:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I love AG Fast Glass, and always had a smear problem but realized I was using too much product. I apply the product and then buff with a clean cloth, works a treat.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im using Asda glass cleaner,and provided its used sparingly there is no smearing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Maxolen Glass Cleaner bloody awesome stuff.


----------



## 03morrisdon (Feb 26, 2011)

Dodo Clearly Menthol is the best product that i have used so far


----------

